# 5 words that describe you nearly perfectly



## rythmol (Jul 31, 2011)

1. sardonic
2. aggressive
3. anxious
4. self-conscious
5. critical


----------



## SuperKillNinjaAssassin69 (Feb 11, 2012)

1. Never.
2. Gonna.
3. Give.
4. You.
5. Up.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

1. Inquisitive
2. Hungry
3. Perceptive
4. Pensive
5. Calculating


----------



## LaudaGirl (Apr 22, 2011)

I need only one - glorious!


----------



## bibbity (Aug 31, 2011)

1. indecisive
2. brooding
3. acerbic
4. liar
5. asshole.


----------



## instruMENTAL (Nov 20, 2011)

1. Confident
2. Analytical
3. Stubborn
4. Independent
5. Judgemental


----------



## PerturbedPrufrock (Jan 9, 2012)

Childlike
Artistic 
Whimsical 
Bibliophile
Enthusiastic (When I'm not, I'm wistful) 

INFP 4w5


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

1. Ambitious
2. Future oriented
3. Profit Maximizing
4. Knowledge Seeking
5. Strategic


----------



## kingdavidANC (Aug 2, 2011)

1. Logical
2. Analytical
3. Enterprising
4. Asshole
5. Superior

INTP, 5w6


----------



## kingdavidANC (Aug 2, 2011)

Signify said:


> 1. Confused
> 2. Self-Critical
> 3. Intelligent
> 4. Playful
> 5. non-confident (no idea if that is a word)


"Unconfident." "Irresolute."

You've effectively demonstrated a sense of irresolution.


----------



## EmpireConquered (Feb 14, 2012)

1. wonderful
2. amazing
3. abstract
4. insane
5. funny


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Signify said:


> 1. Confused
> 2. Self-Critical
> 3. Intelligent
> 4. Playful
> 5. non-confident (no idea if that is a word)


INTP, 3



rythmol said:


> 1. sardonic
> 2. aggressive
> 3. anxious
> 4. self-conscious
> 5. critical


INTP, unknown.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

nonnaci said:


> 1. Inquisitive
> 2. Hungry
> 3. Perceptive
> 4. Pensive
> 5. Calculating


intj 5



bibbity said:


> 1. Indecisive
> 2. Brooding
> 3. Acerbic
> 4. Liar
> 5. Asshole.


intp 5



instrumental said:


> 1. Confident
> 2. Analytical
> 3. Stubborn
> 4. Independent
> 5. Judgemental


intj 5


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> 1. Ambitious
> 2. Future oriented
> 3. Profit maximizing
> 4. Knowledge seeking
> 5. Strategic


antj, 8.



empireconquered said:


> 1. Wonderful
> 2. Amazing
> 3. Abstract
> 4. Insane
> 5. Funny


entp, 7.


----------



## EmpireConquered (Feb 14, 2012)

L_Lawliet said:


> antj, 8.
> 
> 
> 
> entp, 7.


Got it right


----------



## Petals (May 9, 2011)

Amazing
Hilarious
Idea generator
Rogue planet
Sarcastic


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Petals said:


> Amazing
> Hilarious
> Idea generator
> Rogue planet
> Sarcastic


ENTP type 7.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

1. Intelligent
2. Assertive
3. Strategic
4. Confident
5. Gregarious


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

Enthusiastic
Easy-going
Optimistic
Intelligent
Personable


----------



## Epimer (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome.
Awesome.
Awesome.
Awesome.
Awesome.


Joking!
Joking!
Joking!
Joking!
Joking!


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Samhain said:


> I know that the point is, it's just that I think people are far too complex for 5 words. For someone with a very theatrical personality, they can have layers and layers of personality. You might need 5 words for every single category which is then divided into sub-categories and even more sub-categories, each deserving of 5 words each.
> 
> If you know what I mean.


I'm not saying that you are wrong, but the point of this thread is to find out which words each type combination comes up with. These first 5 words will often hold some kind of deeper meaning for them. Except for the yokesters of course:tongue:


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

1. Aloof
2. Open-minded
3. Philosophical 
4. Cautious
5. Strange

INTP with a fairly high Ni/Fi that gives me a feeling type attitude every now and then. Type 5. ^^


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

1) Human
2) Male
3) Alive
4) Sentient
5) Sapient


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Abraxas said:


> 1) Human
> 2) Male
> 3) Alive
> 4) Sentient
> 5) Sapient


You too!? WHAT. IS. THAT. AVATAR???? I must know... and I must know what @Promethea is plotting against me... I. Simply. Must. Know.


----------



## runnerveran (Dec 19, 2011)

1. Skeptical/Questioning (Why the heck does it have to be _five_ words to describe oneself?  )
2. Introspective
3. Neurotic
4. Aloof
5. Analytical
6. absent-minded (where the hell did I put my wallet again?)
7. Forever alone


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

While off the internet:

1) Pensive
2) Naive 
3) Reclusive
4) Athletic
5) Adventurous

INFJ


----------



## bornobtuse (Apr 17, 2012)

1- creative
2- analytical
3- skeptical
4- distant
5- self-destructive


----------



## imelikmasin (Apr 17, 2012)

INTP

1 Depressed
2 Distant
3 Empty
4 Intellectual
5 Weird


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

Playful
Curious
Helpful
Ambitious
Cautious


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

Rebel
Daredevil
Individualistic
Passionate
Colonel Badass


----------



## hackm (Apr 19, 2012)

Edgy
Alternative
Risk-Taking
Influential
CEO

CEO *is* a damn word!


----------



## Stability (Apr 21, 2012)

1.Legen-
2.Wait
3.For
4.It
5.-dary!


----------



## AgnosticGirl (Apr 20, 2012)

1. Me
2. Me
3. Me
4. Me
5. Nobody else.


----------

